# SOTM APRIL 2022 POLL



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Sotm April Poll Entries


1 - Jcharmin92


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











2 - Peter Recaus


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty










3 - Pebble Shooter 1st entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











4 - Pebble Shooter 2nd entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty










5 - Pebble Shooter 3rd entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty










6 - Booral121 - 1st entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











7 - Booral121 - 2nd entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











8 - MOJAVE MO
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











9 - Treeman
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











10 - SLING-N-SHOT
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











*With 10 allowed pics... the rest will be in the next 2 posts*


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

11 - devils son in law 1st entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











12 - devils son in law 2nd entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











13 - Cass 1st entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











14 - Cass 2nd entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











15 - Slingshot28
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











16 - skarrd 1st entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











17 - skarrd 2nd entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


18 - Bingo
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











19 - Ibojoe
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty











20 - Peter Recaus 2nd entry
SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

21 - Cass 3rd entry 








SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


and now Part 2 :) And if y'all are still with me Big Thanks for looking :)




www.slingshotforum.com














22 - MIsling








SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


Wow that’s nice! Love me some curves




www.slingshotforum.com














23 - Ryan43








SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


Alright guys take it easy on me this will be my second build in the nine years of shooting and my first natty. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


Guys I just realised I didn't date and time my pics 👎🎯👍👊 Your good 👍




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - April 2022 - Unlimited Natty


Thousands of rods through thousands of frames with incorrect grain? Hmmm interesting, but your right I don't agree with false statements brother just truths. I meant frames. Not rods through frames




www.slingshotforum.com














And that's it for this month 😀 Lots of great entries and so many to vote for... who are you going to choose?
Let the Polls begin 🤠 🍻🤠


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow....lots of great entries this month.

Awesome frames everyone! I wish I could vote for multiple 1st place entries.

Part of my decision was based on the following.

"Please note the rules carefully - and push the limits, because there literally are none.
I'm looking forward to seeing some forks that push the boundaries of the term natty "


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

brucered said:


> Wow....lots of great entries this month.
> 
> Awesome frames everyone! I wish I could vote for multiple 1st place entries.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's not an easy choice this month.... Lot's of beautiful entries and some great pics. I just chose one pic from each to post for the poll, but there's tons of great pictures for each one. I did list the links under the names for each one entered and it took me forever to cast my own vote because the top 3 are all winners... and as I was putting together the poll, I was looking at each one as I was cutting & cropping them into the entries pics as well. Take your time, look thru all of the links, then vote from there. For me it came down to a coin toss almost because they are so close... lol.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Keep bringing in the votes guys 😀
There's only a few days left 🤠 🌵 🍻


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Lots of beautiful entries. How am I supposed to pick just one?


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

spewing said:


> Lots of beautiful entries. How am I supposed to pick just one?


I don’t know brother I don’t know 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Excellent job guys. I didn’t see a single one there that I didn’t like.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, each one has something good. I like the shape of some, the colors of others, the finish...
I have already voted for the one I would choose, although I have doubted between 3 of them 🎯🏄


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

2 i couldnt decide,literally had to flip a coin,but its done


----------

